# compression test



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

i have the 18hp B&S twin off, and it is sitting on my engine stand. A guy had told my Step-brother that the lower seal was shot, but i think he was just trying to buy the mower for a good deal, i should be able to use a compression tester to check to see if the seal is bad....right? If so, what should the compression be at?


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

If The Lower Seal Is Bad There Should Be Oil Leaking Out Around Shaft.you Dont Need A Compression Test To See Leaking Seal On 4 Cycle.


----------



## hopper16 (Jul 17, 2005)

i drained all the oil and cleaned around the shaft, put new oil in and now i should see if it leaks or not. do i need to turn it over alot or no?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, does it run? if it does, let it run till it gets hot, and let it set, and watch for leaking oil. otherwise if it doesn't, just watch if any comes out. if it is leaking, which i doubt mostly it may leak a tiny tiny bit maybe....... but if it leaks bad, it can be fixed


----------

